# The Nomativity Of 'Circumstances' Of Worship In Puritan Literature



## KMK (Jul 17, 2008)

In regards to the references to 'circumstances' of worship in the WCF:



> It is legitimate to consult the Puritan theologians occasionally for help in understanding the technical expressions in the Westminster Standards. It is not legitimate to conclude that the WCF's reference to "circumstances" implies the normativity of all the definitions of circumstances found in the Puritan literature.



Agree or disagree?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds right; we don't imposed the breadth of all individual Puritan opinion on any subject upon the Standards.


----------

